# Fruits



## kcoulsto (Feb 26, 2011)

What fruits can hedgies eat?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Common faves are bananas & apple & melon (especially watermelon). Also peaches, pears, 

No-nos are: grapes, citrus, pineapple, kiwi...and...thinking...can't remember...raisins...hopefully someone smarter will be along...


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

MissC said:


> Common faves are bananas & apple & melon (especially watermelon). Also peaches, pears,
> 
> No-nos are: grapes, citrus, pineapple, kiwi...and...thinking...can't remember...raisins...hopefully someone smarter will be along...


raisins ARE grapes, ya?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > Common faves are bananas & apple & melon (especially watermelon). Also peaches, pears,
> ...


Well, I know but there's so many so-called 'hedgie foods' that have raisins, I thought I would give them their own billing...and I know there's a fruit on the no-no list I am missing...


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

MissC said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > MissC said:
> ...


yes, they do need their own billing. i am not sure what other fruit you're missing.


----------

